# Strings For HD28V



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone suggest strings that would take a bit of the mud out of an HD28V and add some note separation.

So far I've used Martin MSP 4200, Elixir PB, Elixir 80/20 and Ernie Ball Aluminum Bronze. The Earnies made it sound like a cheap guitar. It probably came with Lifespans but I took those off as soon as I got it home. I might have tried Martin 80/20s but those only last a day or so for me and I didn't like the sound of them that much anyway.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I see only D'Addarios EJ... They replace MSP4100 well on my Martin OOO-18 (needs 0,012 string gauge).
(would not suggest GHS P/Br because they age fast and very badly under my fingers)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Although the 28V is a very dark sounding guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try john pearse? Not sure what alloy split gets a brighter tone though


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

+1 on the John Pearse. I think I used to use their regular phosphor bronze on the 28V.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, heard a lot on John Pearse so will try them.

So far, MSP 4200s seem to be the best of the ones I mentioned above but could be a little clearer and need to be changed a lot - although I can live that and MSPs are usually around $6.50 a set.

For me, most of it is how the guitar hooks up with my voice - its kinda like finding space in the mix. So some combinations you don't have anything pushing back although you can adapt its just more instantly on with one guitar or another and strings come into that.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

I have heard DR Black Beauty's are excellent strings.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Try Newtones. 12 Fret sells them. Pricey but worth it. I like Curt Magnan and John Pearse strings too.

Newtone Strings | www.12fret.com


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

This might sound counter-intuitive, but try the Martin SP4100 (12's instead of 13's). The regular ones...nothing with a coating. I've tried them all. I have two friends with 28V's, and they have both settled on the SP4100's.

With scalloped and forward-shifted bracing, the usual advice of "play 13's to drive the top" works against you. The 28V is so responsive and lightly braced that maybe the bass response of medium strings "darkens" the brighter overtones?

The bronze plain strings and phosphor wound definitely brighten up a dark dreadnought. You might need to loosen your truss rod a hair if your setup is already low...there's 22lbs of tension differential between the 12's and 13's.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree with @NashvilleDeluxe. My acoustic has scalloped bracing and a pretty thin and responsive top (mine is cedar though), and I find 12s work much better than 13s on it.

I've tried a bunch of strings, and find that the D'Addarios and Curt Mangan (phosphore/bronze) work best.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

The first couple of times I played my Lowden in the store, it had Elixir PB's. I went in one day and it wasn't sounding the same, some of the magic just wasn't there. They mentioned they put different strings on it (don't remember what). I requested a restring with PB's and *bammm*, there it was, that _sound_ I was remembering. I took the guitar home that day and never looked back.

Because of that, all I've used is PB's for the last couple years. For the cost of a set of strings or two, I really should try a set of those Martins - and maybe a set of Mangan or Pearse.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Another vote for John Pearse


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think I’ll try the MSP 4100s and see what happens although I’m pretty loud on vocal and hit the bass thump pretty hard so lights might lose too much volume on the guitar.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Have you ever experimented with different gauge picks, ....... unless you only fingerpick.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use fender 351 heavy. Tried dunlop tortex years ago but found them kinda dull.


----------

